# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 660 2 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2012)

Zotac's new GTX 660 comes with just a small overclock out of the box, but is offered at reference design pricing. Unlike the other cards tested today it uses a very compact form factor thanks to a shorter cooler, which makes it an attractive choice for a powerful small form factor gaming rig.

*Show full review*


----------

